

Ask HN: Does anyone need a jQuery plugin? - rduchnik

I've built many plugins in the past, you can check them out here: http://websanova.com/plugins<p>I'm looking to build some more and thought I would ask the community what they need and see if I can deliver on anything someone needs.
======
shanelja
Personally I prefer the journey which leads me to the final result, sure, I
could outsource some of my paid work to you (with you without the wisest) but
not only would that be morally wrong of me, it wouldn't be _fun._

I don't code because it pays well ( _or in my case, okay_ ) - I code because
it's what I love. I'm sure someone else will find use in this so I'll upvote
it in any case because charity without request is often just what someone in a
tight spot needs, but myself... I'm gonna just keep coding away.

~~~
rduchnik
Ha, well I'm not in a tight spot, I just want to write some jQuery plugins.
They will all be open sourced on github of course.

~~~
shanelja
It's a shame this didn't gain more traction, perhaps try posting it at 6pm
GMT, then you will hit USA lunch and UK evening, best chance of visibility.

------
manishsharan
Could you write sample Jquery Plugin that wraps BackBone.js ? People normally
use Backbone.js for full page rich ui applications and Jquery plugins for
jazzy components with little business logic. I need to have a jazzy component
with a ton of business logic. (think Jquery UI tabs -- with each tab
containing tables of data with ui input/click in one table affecting other
tables in other tabs) . It would be cool to have a tutorial that shows how to
do that.

------
kanakiyajay
First search on <http://jquer.in> whether that plugin is already available and
then make a plugin.

